# MINIDSP pairing with Amp for subs



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion/tutorial on how to utilize a MINIDSP with multiple subs. I have a 4 channel out Mini DSP and 2 subs. I know I need UMIK mic to take measurements... 

What plug-in should I download from Mini DSP ? 

Since I have a Mini DSP I no longer need my Behringer Inuke3000DSP ... What amps are suggested that do not have DSP ? They should be a tad cheaper I would think ?

FSCHRIS


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

fschris said:


> Does anyone have an opinion/tutorial on how to utilize a MINIDSP with multiple subs. I have a 4 channel out Mini DSP and 2 subs. I know I need UMIK mic to take measurements...
> 
> What plug-in should I download from Mini DSP ?
> 
> ...


I believe that the plugin you want is 2way advanced/sub. I run a Yamaha P7000s amp (way more expensive amp)for my Danley subs, and I love it. I have heard though that there are other amps that are better for bass though (mine is only rated for down to 20hz even though my latest REW shows them starting to roll off around 18hz with 5hz at -20db). A Crown or a QSC might be better for going down to 5hz if you are looking to go that low.:T:T


----------

